# Ceramic business for sale cheap!



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2007)

I just listed a brand NEW, never been fired, Blue Diamond automatic kiln (value $1000, opening bid $325.00), a Lily Pond Pouring table (value $1200, opening bid $400.00) with Daytona heavy duty mixer free & over 400 moulds (value $11,000 opening bid $200) with dozens of cleaning tools free. They are listed on ebay. My seller ID there is thepollywogpatch 

This is going to be a sweet business venture/investment for someone!

Please check it out! Thank you!-Tabitha


----------

